
Theranos dodges report questioning how revolutionary blood test actually works - NN88
http://www.businessinsider.com/theranos-blood-tests-wsj-report-2015-10
======
pinewurst
Original and very interesting WSJ article at:
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-has-struggled-with-
bloo...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-has-struggled-with-blood-
tests-1444881901)

